
Amazon to offer standard free one-day shipping to Prime members - whoisjuan
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-prime-one-day-shipping-invest-800-million-215915895.html
======
blacksmith_tb
Hmm, given that the current 2-day often turns out to be 3 or 4, I am not
wildly optimistic about 1-day. But at least Amazon aren't just ratcheting up
the Prime dues without actually offering more to customers.

~~~
JohnFen
> the current 2-day often turns out to be 3 or 4

I haven't had that happen to me at all. Weird.

~~~
sjg007
Happens all the time. There are like 10 sub categories of Prime delivery....

------
yanokwa
So I can get counterfeit goods with fake reviews faster? Meh.

